# Stuck caps?



## quicksilver (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi,
 I have a dug Pertussin bottle with a screw cap top that will not come off. It seems to have rusted shut. How would I go about removing the cap so I can clean out the bottle? Do I leave it alone? Let me know your ideas.

 Matt


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 12, 2005)

Try WD-40 or similar product if rusted shut.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 12, 2005)

I always use extreme caution and poke a hole through the cap. After that its a matter of slowly and carefully (with gloves and googles on) try to peel it off of the threads (with pliers). If your afraid you'll put to much pressure on it then stop and use the wd40 inside and out. Wait try to loosen it and repeat as necessary. I've had only one piece of a screw cap break off on me and that was on a bromo seltzer. Try it with caution on your more common, less valuable bottles first, at least until you get use to it. Swiz


----------

